# KDE update?



## psychopea (31. März 2004)

Gibt es einen einfachen Weg Mein KDE upzudaten?
Gibt es da ein onlineupdate, oder muss ich die alten Pakete deistallieren und durch die neuen ersetzen, oder wie soll das von Statten gehen?
THX


----------



## Sway (31. März 2004)

Wäre hilfreich wenn du sagst wen sagen würdest, was für eine Distri du hast.


p.s. Es gibt klein KDE eigenes OnlineUpdateZeugs =)


----------



## psychopea (31. März 2004)

hab SuSE 9.0
ich dachte ja, das würde über das online-update von SuSE gleich mit gemacht, aber der bietet da nix an ...


----------



## vaporizer (31. März 2004)

Hy
Also bei mir hat er gleich bei der Linux-installation ein update gemacht
und wenn ich mich recht erinnere
hab ich irgendwo im Kontrollzentrum einen button namens online-update gesehn

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## vaporizer (31. März 2004)

na dann hat sich mein Beitrag wohl erledigt


----------



## psychopea (31. März 2004)

muss/kann ich jetzt also die paar dutzend dateien einzeln installieren? und überschreiben die die alten dann automatisch, oder muss ich die noch deinstallieren?


----------



## Kleini (31. März 2004)

Ich denke mal, du denkst über ein Update von KDE 3.1 auf KDE 3.2 nach. Hierfür gibt es eine Art Online-Update. Starte dein Yast und gehe zu Software > Installationsquelle wechseln. Dort fügst du folgenden FTP-Server zu: ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/supplementary/KDE/update_for_9.0/yast-source
Das kann etwas dauern, bis die Verbindung getestet wurde und manchmal braucht man auch mehrere Versuche. Mit den Schaltflächen "auf" und "ab", stellst du die neue Installationsquelle an die erste Stelle. Dann gehst du im Yast zu Software > Software installieren oder löschen. Dort stellst du den Filter auf Selektionen um und klickst auf der linken Bildschirmseite KDE-Desktopumgebung an. Dann listet Yast auf der rechten Seite alle zu KDE gehörenden Pakete auf. In dieser Paketliste (rechte Seite) klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste in einen freien Bereich und wählst: Alle in dieser Liste > aktualisieren, falls neue Versionen verfügbar. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

MfG Kleini


----------



## psychopea (31. März 2004)

Hey Danke, dass könnte klappen, allerdings splittet Yast das in
"ftp" als Servername
und "/ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/supplementary/KDE/update_for_9.0/yast-source/" als Verzeichnis auf dem Server und gibt dann:
ERROR(InstSrc:E_no_instsrc_on_media)
sind das die genannten Verbindungsschwierigkeiten (hab es jetzt schon dutzende Male ausprobiert) oder is da noch n Fehler drin?


----------



## Kleini (31. März 2004)

Also ich hab es folgendermassen eingestellt:
Server: ftp.suse.com
Verzeichnis: pub/suse.......


----------



## psychopea (31. März 2004)

Yo, jetzt hat es auch bei mir geklappt! Danke!


----------



## KaiserWilhelm (10. April 2004)

Ich wollte gerade mein KDE 3.1 auf diese weise Updaten, leider habe ich noch ein paar Probleme:
Ich hab alles nach Plan gemacht, wenn ich Installieren will kommt folgende Konflikt meldung:

kdebase3 steht mir kdebase3-suse <=9.0 im Konflikt

Es kommt der Vorschlag kdebase3 nicht zu aktualiesieren oder die Pakete mit denen der Konflikt besteht zu löschen, kann mir da wer helfen?
Bin noch relativer newbie in sachen linux und will mir mit dem update jetzt auch nicht mein system zerschießen!


----------

